# Whistler, BC Resorts



## riverdees05 (Sep 20, 2005)

What are the better resorts in Whistler, BC?


----------



## krisj (Sep 20, 2005)

There are so many nice resorts in Whistler!

You'll get a better answer to this question if you can tell us a bit more.  What time of year will you be visiting?  If winter, will you be skiing?  Do you like to party late at night?  Do you care about an on-site swimming pool?  Would you prefer a new small unit or an older, well kept larger unit?  Any mobility limitations?  Are you looking for a quiet nature experience or an urban mountain village?  Will you have a car?  RCI or II?

Sorry for all the questions, but the more you can tell us, the better the suggestions you'll get.

Kris


----------



## eal (Sep 20, 2005)

*Montebello II*

This is a fractional ownership place that comes up with RCI sometimes (resort #5757).  It also shows up fairly often in Extra Vacations.  It is soooo beautiful!  

Here is their website

http://www.montebellowhistler.com/montebello/index.html


----------



## riverdees05 (Sep 20, 2005)

Would like to go in the summer.  Would have two young children along (ages 4-7), so swimming pool and some activities around the resort would be nice.   Other things to do is sightseeing, hiking, and other outdoor activities.  Need at least a 2 bedroom.  It could be either in and out of town.  Could do, RCI, II or SFX.  Would have a car.


----------



## krisj (Sep 20, 2005)

In Whistler, on-site swimming pools narrow the choices a bit, and with young children I'm guessing you'd like a large unit that's quiet at night.

I'd suggest Club Intrawest, the Woodrun, the Ironwood and the Aspens (though the units are smallish there) or Legends.  The Westin would also be a possibility, but the units are very small and parking is expensive.  I'm sure others know of more good choices.

The best summer weeks, weather-wise, tend to be after July 15.

You'll have no shortage of fun things to in Whistler in the summer wherever you decide to stay!
Kris


----------



## KevinRS (Sep 20, 2005)

*Whistler Vacation Club at Twin Peaks*

Don't forget this unit, LARGE units, great location (across form the market- quieter) pool, hot tub, grill, across form the raquet club for great breakfasts.... I love this resort.


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 20, 2005)

KevinRS said:
			
		

> Don't forget this unit, LARGE units, great location (across form the market- quieter) pool, hot tub, grill, across form the raquet club for great breakfasts.... I love this resort.


WJ Powders Edge would also be good, as you have full use of the facilities at the Delta Whistler hotel.  There are only six units in Powders Edge, so PE units don't show up very often.


----------



## krisj (Sep 21, 2005)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> WJ Powders Edge would also be good, as you have full use of the facilities at the Delta Whistler hotel.  There are only six units in Powders Edge, so PE units don't show up very often.




Do I recall someone who stayed there recently saying they no longer have use of the Delta facilities, and hence no pool?  For some reason this sticks in my mind but I may be mis-remembering.  If you have a chance to get a PE unit you may want to call Whiski Jack to double check on the pool before confirming it.  It would be a nice in-village location.

Kris


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Sep 21, 2005)

krisj said:
			
		

> Do I recall someone who stayed there recently saying they no longer have use of the Delta facilities, and hence no pool?  For some reason this sticks in my mind but I may be mis-remembering.  If you have a chance to get a PE unit you may want to call Whiski Jack to double check on the pool before confirming it.  It would be a nice in-village location.
> 
> Kris


There was a person who commented that they weren't told they had use of the Delta Whistler facilities.  I think the PE has use of the facilities because PE and Delta Whistler are in the same strata.


----------



## debraxh (Sep 21, 2005)

I would recommend Club Intrawest.  It's in the "upper village" and an easy walk to the base of Blackcomb where there are tons of activities for your aged children.  They have a pool (fairly large, I believe) and lots of onsite amenities and activities.

That's where I had originally placed my request for this past summer.  Unfortunately, I took a much smaller unit at the Worldmark Cascade Lodge when II called me with the offer.  I learned my lesson, wait for what you want!


----------



## krisj (Sep 21, 2005)

You also might also want to put the Snowbird on your list.  They don't have a pool, but there's an in-ground hot tub that's almost like a little pool (and isn't kept too hot) which might be fine for your children.  There are three bedroom units in that complex that are really large (lots of stairs... 3 flights), and there's easy access to the Blackcomb base (where there are many kids activities in the summer).

Kris


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 21, 2005)

I can't say enough nice things about Club Intrawest in Whistler.  Huge rooms, two big pools, one with a slide for the kids, a movie theater, big health club ect.  BUT getting into CI during peak times of winter and summer is very difficult. So I wouldn't hold out for CI if I was you.

Good Luck


----------



## krisj (Sep 21, 2005)

Something that hasn't been mentioned is that Whistler is unlike some other timeshare destinations.  The entire collection of three villages, the trail systems, the lakes and the mountains are the "resort".  Of the places we've mentioned, only Club Intrawest resembles a self-contained resort with some on-site activities.  The others are very nice residential-style condos where the surrounding resort of Whistler/Blackcomb provides the (practially endless) source of of recreational opportunities.

IMHO, at the end of the day it matters relatively little where you sleep (as long as it's clean and quiet) as you'll have all that Whistler offers at your disposal wherever you're sleeping.

Have fun planning your trip!
Kris

p.s.  I personally would avoid anything right in any of the villages in the summer, unless you can get VERY specific info about where the unit is located relative to bars and restaurants.  Late-night party noise can be a HUGE problem with so many young, healthy partiers in one beautiful fun-loving location, and few Whistler resorts have a/c so your windows may be open


----------



## Icc5 (Sep 21, 2005)

*Powder's Edge*

When we stayed at Powder's Edge we were told there was no pool.  This was last summer.  We didn't care for the management of the Resorts and the information by RCI was misleading and wrong.  When we complained to RCI they said they put in the book what they are told by the Resort until or unless people that have stayed there let RCI know anything different.  Another words, go at your own risk.
I would suggest calling or e-mailing before going or stay somewhere else.
Bart


----------



## OnMedic (Sep 21, 2005)

As usual I will second Bill's Club Intrawest endorsement. I was there in January and stayed at the Fairmnt Chateau Whistler which is right next door. I tool a peak at CI and was very impressed!!!!!

I can vouch for the worst winter weather in 40 yeras!!! All the activities were closed and most of the slopes!!!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Sep 21, 2005)

We toured Club Intrawest and were very impressed.  That would be my choice of places to stay in Whistler with kids your age. They have two pools, one for kid's and and one adults only pool. Club Intrawest also has a movie room that show films twice a night with the earlier show being family oriented.

It is also an easy stroll to all the outdoor attractions in the upper village, mini golf, the luge type ride etc, and many places to dine.  Also a pretty easy walk to the main village.

I agree with Kris about not wanting to stay in the main village.  WAY too noisy!

Gayle


----------



## Bluesky (Sep 26, 2005)

*Can't go wrong with Club Intrawest*

We just got back from Club intrawest almost 2 weeks ago now. Had a blast with the kids. We got a 2 bedroom loft unit for the 4 of us which faced the kids pool/waterslide. We also got a Studio for our friends. We were lucky the units were right across from eachother. The rooms are large and there is balcony in everyroom. So much to do with the kids. My daughter enjoyed "sponge bob" movie at 6 PM one evening. You can also make request for movies to be played that evening. They play 3 movies 6,8,10 PM shows. The 6 PM is usually a kids flick. We also spent some time in the games room which had free arcade games. The location is quiet but close enough to everything else. If you want a 3 bedroom unit book EARLY since there are only 2 of them. We stayed in a 3 bedroom last year and it was HUGE and comfy! 3 bedroom comes with own huge jacuzzi and steam shower in the master bath! 

I would agree with previous suggestions to stay away from Village hotels. They can get REALLY loud. We made that mistake once. We also had bad experience at LEGENDS at Creekside. Same noise problem b/c there is a bar/pub there. We really liked First Tracks at Creekside though. But Creekside is not as central as Club Intrawest. 

Hope this helps! Book early!


----------

